# wip cheveron gas station



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

just started on this last week. and there's alot more to build.
just finished the signs yesterday. its 1/64th scale.:wave:








i will post more as it take form. im kinda new at this sign making stuff.
i must thank ltfalcon for getting my stuff back out .and trying this again. and its a close copy of his garage. with my twist added to make it a lil diffrent.


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Looks good so far. Remember to let us see your progress.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Gunn,
Not too bad! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## RLCarlos (Dec 25, 2006)

Very Cool!


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

Cool work sir! Maybe some pics of a real 'stop an shop' interior w/customers shrunk to scale for the walls of the store part on the right? Old style gas pumps ro see who notices ?

Figure talking on a cellphone is a sign of the times 
Do they make figures of thugs with guns drawn backing away from the door? To a souped up Black Jaguar mark X sedan??

Nah, I've had too much coffee, really nice job Gunn :thumbsup:


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

heres a lil peek at one that another customer ordered.


















just finished doing the lettering last nite and put the windows in today.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

gunn said:


> :wave:


 
Look at those fuel prices! :drunk:
Great Stuff, Gunn!

:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice work, Gunn! I used to work at a Chevron, so I can really appreciate this piecs!


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

thanks everyone for your comments. ive had to stop on the chevron due to orders comming in on the gas stations. and car crushers i make.here's the ground crusher.





























mobile car crusher on flat bed built in 1/64th scale:wave:


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

heres a pic of the getty station i made the gas pumps yesterday out of 5 pc's of styrene painted and crome sides and guages added:wave:


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

finished off the pumps and desided to make them work.




















added paper towel holders 1 on each side







:wave:


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

Amazing gunn! Coming out great :thumbsup:


----------



## ltfalcon (May 13, 2003)

Gunn,

First the car crusher. Now gas stations!! Man what a great Job!!
Both are great looking. Did you make sketches to scale for all the big pieces?
The gas pumps, Signs, doors all look great. Once you complete it take it out side and blend in the real background to give it the real look and feel with the camera.


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

thanks ltfalcon i modeled it after yours.
yes its s scale and the pumps was the hardest. i finally found a pic on the net of pumps.
took a pic of it and scaled it down then used 5 pc of 0.60 plain sheet and traced out the pumps then built them up. it takes around 1 hour for one pump but well worth the trouble.
when you first showed pics of your gas station on 3/17/07 i printed out 2 pics of it 4x6. i took measurements off those pics and wrote them down in my book on how too's. and just applyed them to my copy of yours.
i have measurements of several other stations but i really enjoyed your station the most. do to the fact its hand made and not company produced.
and lets face it thay just dont make 1/64th scale.
and the signs were printed off the net. and tampos was used for the owners sign.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Here is a view of one of my service stations.


----------

